# Rocky Mountain Vertex 90 - oder das was davon über bleibt - Custom Aufbau 2.0



## Lefty88 (1. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem das OiZ fertig ist und fleißig gefahren wird, das Cannondale F-Si nunmehr verkauft ist und kaum bewegt wurde, ist es an der Zeit, etwas Neues auf die Beine zu stellen.

Dieses Mal wird es ein HT aus dem Hause Rocky Mountain sein, genauer gesagt das Vertex 90, bzw. der Rahmen dient als Basis.

Alles Weitere in den kommenden Wochen hier auf diesem Kanal, wie immer, Standard ist langweilig 

Wen es interessiert, ich hatte ja im OiZ Thema gesagt dass es zeitnah etwas Neues gibt.

Grüße

Tim


----------



## H.R. (2. Oktober 2019)

immer gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2019)

Endlich mal wieder ein Aufbauthema


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Oktober 2019)

Gespannt


----------



## Dreamworks (10. Oktober 2019)

Super Rahmenwahl


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2019)

Geht´s hier nicht weiter?


----------



## cd-surfer (29. Dezember 2019)

Warum baust du wieder ein HT auf wenn das Fsi kaum gefahren wurde?


----------



## Lefty88 (6. März 2020)

Soweit sollte ich in den kommenden 4-5 Tagen fertig werden... ;-)

Dann werde ich einmal ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Lefty88 (7. März 2020)

... ?


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

die stütze passt immer noch nicht... ansonsten leider geil...


----------



## Lefty88 (8. März 2020)

selbige in schwarz liegt hier, die Tage kommt nochmal ein Update, die Laufräder bleiben auch nicht so.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (8. März 2020)

Schönes Bike. 
Technisch top ?
Stütze wirkt im Vergleich zur Kashima leider zu gelb. 
Schwarz ist sicher besser


----------



## feedyourhead (8. März 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> selbige in schwarz liegt hier, die Tage kommt nochmal ein Update, die Laufräder bleiben auch nicht so.
> 
> Grüße


Ja, Stütze schwarz, LRS zurückhaltender dann siehts super aus.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. März 2020)

Laufradsatz würde mich jetzt nicht stören... eher das übrige Gold ganz klar an der Sattelstütze aber auch bei Kurbel, Kassette, Kette und Kettenblatt. Lenkt für meinen Geschmak alles zuviel von dem wunderschönen Paintjob am Rahmen ab.

Die Sattelstütze soll ja schon bereit liegen, nun denke,mann noch eine Eagle AXS in schwarz verbaut... Puuh das wäre Hammer


----------



## Marc19 (13. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ja, Stütze schwarz, LRS zurückhaltender dann siehts super aus.



Stimmt, der LRS so zurückhaltend, dass er in mein Oiz kommen sollte


----------



## Lefty88 (18. März 2020)

Trickstuff folgt noch, zweiter LRS Biturbos liegen hier (Wechseln)


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2020)

VIEL besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (19. März 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> VIEL besser!



Tatsächlich, jetzt noch schwarze Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kassette & Gabeldecals dann ist's perfekt


----------



## Lefty88 (19. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, jetzt noch schwarze Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kassette & Gabeldecals dann ist's perfekt



Sorry, klingt langweilig, black is boring ???


----------



## Jabba81 (20. März 2020)

Naja gold passt halt meines Erachtens nicht so gut zu rot. Aber so geht's schon ganz gut, das schlimmste wurde ja geändert


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja gold passt halt meines Erachtens nicht so gut zu rot. Aber so geht's schon ganz gut, das schlimmste wurde ja geändert



Ähh, als Exil-Deutscher muss ich da aber mal intervenieren. Schwarz-Rot-Gold passt!


----------



## Jabba81 (20. März 2020)

Hihi... aber leider nein passt immer noch nicht


----------



## Schwitte (20. März 2020)

Das "Problem" beim Vertex, der Rahmen für sich ist optisch schon ein kleines Kunstwerk, das ganze Bling Bling verschlimmbessert es nur / lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab. Eines der wenigen Bikes, bei denen ich (optisch) nur marginale Änderungen vornehmen würde, falsches Projekt zum krassen Pimpen.


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2020)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das "Problem" beim Vertex, der Rahmen für sich ist optisch schon ein kleines Kunstwerk, das ganze Bling Bling verschlimmbessert es nur / lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab. Eines der wenigen Bikes, bei denen ich (optisch) nur marginale Änderungen vornehmen würde, falsches Projekt zum krassen Pimpen.



Falsch, die Kontroverse macht es erst interessant ??


----------



## feedyourhead (20. März 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Falsch, die Kontroverse macht es erst interessant ??


Das Totschlagargument für alle hässlichen Dinge   
(soll nicht heissen, dass ich dein Bike hässlich finde!)


----------



## Jabba81 (21. März 2020)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das "Problem" beim Vertex, der Rahmen für sich ist optisch schon ein kleines Kunstwerk, das ganze Bling Bling verschlimmbessert es nur / lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab. Eines der wenigen Bikes, bei denen ich (optisch) nur marginale Änderungen vornehmen würde, falsches Projekt zum krassen Pimpen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## bono01vox (24. März 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 991556
> 
> ... ?
> Hej. Absolut geiles Bike. Verkaufst du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (24. März 2020)

Besten Dank, aber verkauft wird es nicht, wird erst einmal gefahren, vielleicht irgendwann wenn es mich reizt etwas Neues auf zu bauen (soll ja hin und wieder passieren) ?


----------

